# Wisconsin 3d shoots



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*WI Shoots schedule*

Go to 3dshoots.com Click on top of page where it says find shoots. Click on find all shoots by state click on arrow and find Wi and hit search button.
Good luck! :darkbeer:


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

Not sure where you are from, but here is a list of some more on the western side of Wi:

http://www.chilakootbowhunters.org/upcoming.htm


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

July 11-12: Kenosha bowhunters 262-857-9908
Lakeshore bowhunters 920-923-6263
Blackhawk Bowhunters 608-845-3960
Watertown Archery Club 920-342-7674
Stitzer Sportsman Club 608-943-6791
Berlin cons. Club 920-361-3245
Clintonville 715-752-3280
Oconto 920-829-6098
B&L Archery Pro Shop 1-800-824-5541
Union Rod and Gun 262-338-8423
St. Marys Ridge Archers 262-334-2121
Waunakee 608-206-1993
Eagle Eye 715-669-5451
Janseville Bowman 608-755-1090
waushara County Archers 920-787-4967
Shooters Choice East 920-787-5659
Twin City Rod & Gun Club 920-984-3165

This is just one weeks listing you will find in the Wisconsin Bowhunters Assoc. The list goes on and on and on.


----------

